# The Fall of Plaguestone OOC [CLOSED]



## KahlessNestor (Aug 22, 2019)

Plaguestone Rogues Gallery

Game Thread

Let's try out the new Pathfinder 2. I'll run the stand alone adventure The Fall of Plaguestone and we can see where things go from there. I think 3-5 players? Maybe stretch it to 6 if there's more interest? Base rules are written for a party of 4.


----------



## Campbell (Aug 22, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> Let's try out the new Pathfinder 2. I'll run the stand alone adventure The Fall of Plaguestone and we can see where things go from there. I think 3-5 players? Maybe stretch it to 6 if there's more interest? Base rules are written for a party of 4.




I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeeeeesssssssss... I have a build outline ready for every Plaguestone background. A half-elf rogue, a goblin champion, a gnome cleric, a human alchemist, or a half-orc fighter, depending on what niche needs to be filled when everyone else has chosen.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 22, 2019)

DEfinitely Interested


----------



## Ringtail (Aug 22, 2019)

I'd love to give PF2 a go. I rolled a few characters just to get the hang of the system and I'd love to give it a shot.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm definitely interested.

Galahad


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 22, 2019)

Better get in here. Yup. Let's play.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 22, 2019)

Although... I'm suddenly very interested in building a wizard.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> Although... I'm suddenly very interested in building a wizard.



That is how they get you. First you build one character, then another, and before you know it you have over 60 character build and enough gas in the tank to keep going a while more.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 22, 2019)

I have been inspired by a lot of their system differentiations. I'm seriously considering a Fighter as well. Being a sword and board really has meaning with their shield rules.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 23, 2019)

Sure, I'm interested!


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 23, 2019)

Since cleric does not tend to be a popular class I went ahead and built out a character sheet for that one because I am over eager. If someone else for _whatever reason_ wants to play a cleric or healer of some kind I am more than happy to write up something else. I just want to share something I have worked on,  . 

I do not have a fancy background for her yet but her faith and is heavily driven by an inordinate susceptibility to the Bleaching among her family. 



Spoiler: Silvi



Name: Silvi Sullenwhither
Ancestry/Heritage: Wellspring Gnome
Background: Missionary
Class/Level: Cleric 1
Size: Small 
Alignment: Chaotic Good 
Traits: Gnome, Humanoid, Chaotic, Good, Cleric
Deity: Desna

Ability  Score Mod
STR         8   -1
DEX        10   +0
CON        16   +3
INT        12   +1
WIS        18   +4
CHA        14   +2

AC: 13 = 10 + 0 Dex + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Shield: +2, 3 Hardness, HP 12/12, BT 6

Fort: +6 = + 3 Con + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Ref:  +3 = + 0 Dex + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Will: +7 = + 4 Wis + 5 Prof + 0 Item
Notes:

Hit Points: 19
Resistances/Immunites: 

Perception: +7 = + 4 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Senses: Low-light Vision

Class DC: 17 = 10 + 4 Key + 3 Prof + 0 Item 

Speed: 25' 
Movement Types/Notes:



Spoiler: Strikes



Melee Strikes
Starknife +3 = + 0 Dex + 3 Prof + Item, Damage 1d4 P - 1 Str + 0 Spec
 - Agile, Deadly d6, Finesse, Thrown 20 ft, Versatile S

Ranged Strikes
Starknife +3 = + 0 Dex + 3 Prof + Item, Damage 1d4 P - 1 Str + 0 Spec
 - Agile, Deadly d6, Finesse, Thrown 20 ft, Versatile S

Weapon Proficienies
Simple: Trained
Martial: Untrained
Unarmed: Trained
Starknife: Trained





Spoiler: Skills



Skills
	
	



```
Acrobatics    +3 = + 0 Dex + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Arcana        +1 = + 1 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Athletics     -1 = - 1 Str + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Crafting      +1 = + 1 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Deception     +2 = + 2 Cha + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Diplomacy     +5 = + 2 Cha + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Intimidation  +2 = + 2 Cha + 0 Prof + 0 Item
(Scribing) L  +4 = + 1 Int + 3 Prof + 0 Item
(Other) Lore  +1 = + 1 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Medicine      +7 = + 4 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Nature        +7 = + 4 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Occultism     +1 = + 1 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Performance   +5 = + 2 Cha + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Religion      +7 = + 4 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Society       +1 = + 1 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Stealth       +0 = + 0 Dex + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Survival      +4 = + 4 Wis + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Thievery      +0 = + 0 Dex + 0 Prof + 0 Item
```
Languages: Common, Gnomish, Sylvan, Elven





Spoiler: Feats & Abilities



Ancestry Feats/Abilities
Special 1st:
Heritage 1st: Divine Wellspring/Divine Lance
Feat 1st: First World Magic/Know Direction
Feat 5th:

Skill Feats
Background: Group Impression
2nd:

General Feats
3rd:

Class Feats/Abilities
Feature 1st: Divine Spellcasting
Feature 1st: Divine Font
Feature 1st: Cloistered Doctrine
Feat 1st: Domain Initiate/Dream
Feat 2nd:
Feature 3rd:

Bonus Feats





Spoiler: Wealth



Inventory
	
	



```
Worn                    Inv  Blk
Explorer's Clothing           0
Backpack                      0
Belt Pouch                    0
Belt Pouch                    0
Bandolier                     0
Satchel                       0
Waterskin                     1
Readied
Silver Religious Symbol       L
Starknife                     L
Wooden Shield                 1
Other
Explorer's Clothing           L
Bedroll                       L
Flint & Steel                 0
Rations                       L
Soap                          0
Religious Text                L
Healer's Tools                1
```
Bulk 3 6L, Encumbered 4 = 5 - 1 Str, Maximum 9 = 10 - 1 Str
24 CP, 27 SP, 0 GP, 0 PP





Spoiler: Description



Ethnicty: Gnome 
Nationality: Chelaxian
Birthplace: Brastlewark
Age: 53
Gender/Pronouns: Female
Height: 3'2"
Weight: 34 lbs.

Personality
Attitude:
Beliefs:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Catchphrases:





Spoiler: Actions



Actions/Activities
Name > Traits 
 - Description
Name >> Traits 
 - Description
Name >>> Traits 
 - Description

Free Actions/Reactions
Name <> Traits
 - Trigger 
 - Description
Name < Traits
 - Trigger 
 - Description





Spoiler: Spells



Spell Attack: +7 = + 4 Key + 3 Prof
Spell DC: 17 = 10 + 4 Key + 3 Prof

Cantrip Level: 1
Spell Slots Per Day: 1 - 2 + 3, 2 - 0

Cantrips (typical)
Daze >> S/V, Enchantment, Mental, Nonlethal
- 60 ft, spellcasting modifier mental damage, stun on Will critical failure.
Detect Magic >> S/V, Detection, Divination
- You send out a (30 ft) pulse that registers the presence of magic.
Light >> S/V, Evocation, Light
- The object glows, casting bright light in a 20-foot radius (and dim light for the next 20 feet) like a torch.
Shield > V, Abjuration, Force
- Raise Shield with +1 circumstance bonus to AC, can Shield Block with 5 hardness.
Stabilize >> S/V, Healing, Necromancy, Positive
- 30 ft, The target loses the dying condition, though it remains unconscious at 0 Hit Points.

Innate Cantrips
Divine Lance >> S/V, Attack, Evocation
- 30 ft, 1d4 + spellcasting modifier good or chaotic damage.
Know Direction >> S/V, Detection, Divination
- You immediately know which direction is north (if it exists at your current location).

Focus Spells - Focus Points: 1
Sweet Dream >>> M/S/V, Auditory, Enchantment, Linguistic, Mental, Sleep
- With soothing song or tales, you lull the target into an enchanting dream. 

Spells (typical)
5x Heal > to >>> M/S/V, Healing, Necromancy, Positive
- Restore 1d8 hp, 1d8 + 8 hp with 30 ft, or 1d8 hp in a 30 ft radius burst, depending on number of actions. Damages undead.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 23, 2019)

This is Lavina, a halfling monk. If you were to ask her where she was trained, she will say that all monks secretly are trained in the art of unarmed combat, "in case some jerk's scour-happy armies try to start some naughty word again."



Spoiler: Lavina



*Lavina the Fortunate*
Female halfling monk 1
*Common, NG, Small, Halfling, Humanoid
Perception* +5 (+7 when using the Seek action to sense unseen creatures within 30ft.)
*Languages *Common, Halfling
*Skills* Acrobatics +7, Athletics +3, Herbalism Lore +3, Nature +5 (+7 to your check to Treat Wounds, subject to the GM’s determination.), Stealth +7, Survival +5
*Str *10 (+0), *Dex *18 (+4), *Con *16 (+3), *Int *10 (+0), *Wis *14 (+2), *Cha *10 (+0)
*Other Items *purse (15 gp)
--------------------
*AC* 19; *Fort* +8; *Ref* +9; *Will* +7
*HP* 19 *Hero Points* 1
--------------------
*Speed* 25 feet
*Melee [1]* fist +7 (agile, finesse, nonlethal), *Damage* 1d6 bludgeoning
*Feats* Crane Stance, Halfling Luck
*Other Abilities *flurry of blows, hillock halfling, keen eyes, powerful fist


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 23, 2019)

Since Kaodi is playing a cleric I'll look at my options as a Wizard. That way I can take up Alchemist as a side gig and not overload us on healbots.


----------



## Campbell (Aug 23, 2019)

Here's Varen, A Redeemer of Serenrae who found his calling in the gladiatorial pits.



Spoiler: Varen



*Varen The Redeemed*
Male Skilled Human Champion 1
*Deity *Sarenrae
*Common, NG, Human, Humanoid
Perception* +5
*Languages *Common
*Skills* Acrobatics +4, Athletics +6, Diplomacy +6, Intimidation +6, Gladiatorial Lore +3, Medicine +3, Performance +6, Religion +3, Society +3
*Str *16 (+3), *Dex *12 (+1), *Con 14* (+2), *Int *10 (+0), *Wis *10 (+0), *Cha *16 (+3)
*Gear *Breastplate, Steel Shield, long sword, 10 Javelins, Adventurer's pack  *Bulk*  7 *Encumbered *8 *Max* 13
*Other Items *purse (23 sp)
--------------------
*AC* 18 (Breastplate) *Shield Raised* 20 *Fort* +5; *Ref* +4; *Will* +7
*HP* 20 *Hero Points* 1
--------------------
*Speed* 25 feet
*Melee [1]* long sword +6 (Versatile Piercing), *Damage* 1d8+3 slashing

*Feats* Natural Skill, Impressive Performance, Diety's Domain (Truth) 
*Focus Spells *Lay On Hands, Word of Truth *Focus Pool *1
*Other Abilities *Glimpse of Redemption


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a fighter on my computer ready to go, but it's waiting for a part (the computer, not the fighter). I am posting from my phone so I will get the character up when I pick my computer up, if that's okay with everyone. Human Fighter. Rory Coldborn.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 23, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> Since Kaodi is playing a cleric I'll look at my options as a Wizard. That way I can take up Alchemist as a side gig and not overload us on healbots.




I do not have to play a cleric if you wanted to play an alchemist that does healing. I could also play as this skill monkey:



Spoiler: Celinore



Name: Lady Celinore "Celkie" Vasturiat
Ancestry/Heritage: Half-Elf
Background: Lesser Scion
Class/Level: Rogue 1
Size: Medium 
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral 
Traits: Elf, Human, Humanoid, Chaotic, Rogue
Deity: Calistria

```
Ability  Score Mod
STR        12   +1
DEX        18   +4
CON        10   +0
INT        16   +3
WIS        10   +0
CHA        12   +1
```

AC: 18 = 10 + 4 Dex + 3 Prof + 1 Item

Fort: +3 = + 0 Con + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Ref:  +9 = + 4 Dex + 5 Prof + 0 Item
Will: +5 = + 0 Wis + 5 Prof + 0 Item
Notes:

Hit Points: 16
Resistances/Immunites: 

Perception: +5 = + 0 Wis + 5 Prof + 0 Item
Senses: Low-light Vision

Class DC: 17 = 10 + 4 Key + 3 Prof + 0 Item 

Speed: 25' 
Movement Types/Notes:



Spoiler: Strikes



Melee Strikes
Rapier +7 = + 4 Dex + 3 Prof + Item, Damage 1d6 P + 4 Dex + 0 Spec
 - Deadly d8, Disarm, Finesse
Dagger +7 = + 4 Dex + 3 Prof + Item, Damage 1d4 P + 4 Dex + 0 Spec
 - Agile, Finesse, Thrown 10 ft, Versatile S
Unarmed +7 = + 4 Dex + 3 Prof + Item, Damage 1d4 B + 1 Str + 0 Spec
 - Agile, Finesse, Nonlethal, Unarmed

Ranged Strikes
Dagger +7 = + 4 Dex + 3 Prof + Item, Damage 1d4 P + 1 Str + 0 Spec
 - Agile, Finesse, Thrown 10 ft, Versatile S

Weapon Proficienies
Simple: Trained
Martial: Untrained
Advanced: Untrained
Unarmed: Trained
Raper, Sap, Shortbow, Shortword: Trained





Spoiler: Skills



Skills
	
	



```
Acrobatics    +6 = + 4 Dex + 3 Prof - 1 Item
Arcana        +6 = + 3 Int + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Athletics     +3 = + 1 Str + 3 Prof - 1 Item
Crafting      +3 = + 3 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Deception     +4 = + 1 Cha + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Diplomacy     +4 = + 1 Cha + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Intimidation  +1 = + 1 Cha + 0 Prof + 0 Item
(Elven) Lore  +6 = + 3 Int + 3 Prof + 0 Item
(Heritage) L  +6 = + 3 Int + 3 Prof + 0 Item
(Legal) Lore  +6 = + 3 Int + 3 Prof + 0 Item
(Other) Lore  +3 = + 3 Int + 0 Prof + 0 Item
Medicine      +3 = + 0 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Nature        +3 = + 0 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Occultism     +6 = + 3 Int + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Performance   +4 = + 1 Cha + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Religion      +3 = + 0 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Society       +6 = + 3 Int + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Stealth       +6 = + 4 Dex + 3 Prof - 1 Item
Survival      +3 = + 0 Wis + 3 Prof + 0 Item
Thievery      +6 = + 4 Dex + 3 Prof - 1 Item
```
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Gnome





Spoiler: Feats & Abilities



Ancestry Feats/Abilities
Feat 1st: Elven Lore
Feat 5th:

Skill Feats
Background: Hobnobber
1st: Trick Magic Item
2nd:

General Feats
3rd:

Class Feats/Abilities
Feature 1st: Thief Racket
Feature 1st: Sneak Attack 1d6
Feature 1st: Surprise Attack
Feat 1st: Twin Feint
Feat 2nd:
Feature 3rd:

Bonus Feats





Spoiler: Wealth



Inventory
	
	



```
Worn                    Inv  Blk
Fine Clothing                 0
Leather Armour                1
Backpack                      0
Belt Pouch                    0
Belt Pouch                    0
Bandolier                     0
Sheath                        0
Sheath                        0
Waterskin                     1
Readied
Rapier                        1
Dagger                        L
Other
Fine Clothing                 L
Bedroll                       L
Flint & Steel                 0
Rations                       L
Soap                          0
Thieves' Tools                L
Musical Instrument (Flute)    1
Sack                          L
```
Bulk 4 7L, Encumbered 6 = 5 + 1 Str, Maximum 11 = 10 + 1 Str
16 CP, 10 SP, 1 GP, 0 PP





Spoiler: Description



Ethnicty: Chelaxian / Elven
Nationality: Andoran
Birthplace: Greengold
Age: 29
Gender/Pronouns: Female
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 134 lbs.

Personality
Attitude:
Beliefs:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Catchphrases:





Spoiler: Actions



Actions/Activities
Trick Magic Item > Manipulate
 - You examine a magic item you normally couldn’t use in an effort to fool it and activate it temporarily.

Free Actions/Reactions
Name <> Traits
 - Trigger 
 - Description
Name < Traits
 - Trigger 
 - Description


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 23, 2019)

Haven't yet completed him, but I was thinking of a human fighter as usual.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 23, 2019)

You're fine Kaodi. I've been jonesing to build more characters anyways. Besides, my Alchemist build seems flat still, for some reason.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 23, 2019)

Two fighters, a champion, a monk, a wizard?, and a "healbot" is a combination that sounds like it should have some staying power.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 23, 2019)

So this is a rough background for Silvi. It could probably be a little more specific, and it might be a bit generic, but hopefully I can develop it more through play. 



Spoiler: Silvi Background



Background: The gnomish city of Brastlework is renowned for its endless variety, consciously engineered to counteract the tragic condition of the gnomes known as "the Bleaching" . This was the home of the Sullenwhithers, yet the members of the family were well known for Bleaching sometimes even before they began reaching for their middle ages. Members of the Sullenwhithers have often done their best to avoid their fate, none with much success, though some have managed to reach the natural end of their lives as bleachlings.

This was the family that Silvi was born into, and the prospect of Bleaching terrified her. She did not have many friends growing up in Brastlewark, as many regarded her family as practically cursed. She did not have much hope for her future. But then a curious thing happened in her adolescence. On a day she was feeling particularly down, suddenly a figure approached from behind and sat down beside her on the stone steps of the street. It was a human woman, an Iobarian with long, flowing black hair, and she was wearing a heavy looking amulet of Desna around her neck.

The woman asked the young Silvi why she was sad, and Silvi explained her predicament and feelings. The woman then explained that she had been promised by her parents to a man, a lord or warlord of some kind, when she was young. She had no desire to be married to him and so she ran away. And when the man's vassals found her, she ran again, and then again after that, and again after that. In fact, she still had to keep her eyes open because once in a while someone would try to grab her and take her back to those northern lands again, though it was less frequent than it had once been.

The woman said that years ago that she had learned that she could not put all of her dreams on hold because she was afraid of what might come one day. She had to live in the meantime. As she took her amulet from around her neck, she said that when she had seen Silvi she had felt something deep in her saying that this gnomish girl needed something from her. Maybe Desna, the Great Dreamer, could help Silvi the way she had been helped during these last years. She put her amulet in Silvi's hands and said she hoped the gnome would find her someday when she was older, somewhere far away from Brastlewark, happy and healthy.

Life after that was different, though it was hard to explain why at first. Desna was, of course, a well respected deity among gnomes, even if they sometimes kept their admiration muted due to the official Chelaxian religion of diabolicism. But that personal connection she had made meant something, and from a stranger who did not care about the Sullenwhither's "curse" . In time Silvi joined the church of Desna, but it was not in Brastlewark. She left home to find more of herself, she learned more of the power of dreams, and she began to see that perhaps dreams might hold the secret to overcoming the Bleaching. And just as she had been shown this path, she sought out other people in need in her travels. Recently this has brough her to Isger, relatively close to where she was born and grew up, and now she finds herself on a caravan bound for where was it? Almas? It did not really matter of course. It was the journey that gave her life.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 23, 2019)

Dedrick

LE Human Wizard(Enchanter)

I promise, he'll do good deeds, if mainly for his own purposes.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 24, 2019)

"Hey Dedrick, do you mind if I try my _divine lance_ on you? It can't hurt... right?" 

Looks like your backstory got cut off on your sheet.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 24, 2019)

It's there, you just have to scroll down. I'll post it here though.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 24, 2019)

*Dedrick Darlamage*

Dedrick grew up entirely surrounded by halflings. His mother had come to visit the shire heavy with child and under an assumed name. Shortly after giving birth had dissapeared in the dark of night. Unbeknownst to any, his father had been executed for crimes against the state. And his mother had been protecting her reputation by hiding ger involvement with a known traitor.

For his part, Dedrick felt crowded in the small confines of an already crowded halfling house. The community was at once polite, and standoffish to the young human a race whome they had little contact at the time. He was well educated, but learned early that those around him were rather gullible and had a tendency to play practical jokes on them, or trick them into doing things for him. At one point Dedrick was sent to the temple of Abadar, in hopes of reforming his behavior. He seemed to have changed while he was under the tutelage of the priests, but once returned to his home, quickly got back to his old antics, only with a few new tricks up his sleeve.

One day, an elderly halfling wizard Horral Proudfiot, the great uncle of his adoptive father, came to visit. Having been warned of Dedrick's tendency towards chaos, he observed the boy for some time and even contrived to trick Dedrick instead, giving him a ring that once worn, couldn't be removed without the word of command and which turned the wearer invisible and mute.

Dedrick thought he'd pulled off the coup of the decade at first. He wandered around the shire, playing tricks on anyone and everyone he could. It was less than a day however, before he realized that he wasn't feeling satisfied by his chaos. He wanted to be praised, or at least scolded for his antics. And it simply wasn't possible as nobody knew what, or who to blame. Most of the halflings seemed to think they'd been invaded by fey. In the end, Dedrick came back to the wizard to beg for release from his 'curse'. Horral had been expecting this, and lectured him on the importance of community and civilization. A lesson that Dedrick took to heart. After a short time of repentance, and proving that he could and would follow follow the rules set before him, Dedrick was apprenticed to Horral where he learned the arcane arts.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2019)

If Gene wants to play a fighter, I am always happy to play a rogue.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 24, 2019)

If an evil character is a problem, let me know. I can always build a non-evil wizard.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 24, 2019)

I have literally a diametrically opposed alignment and I think that if are sensible about it it should not be a problem. As long as you are not stabbing the party in the back or interfering with our ability to solve problems then you are just another traveller whose skills happen to come in handy when the going gets tough, right?


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 24, 2019)

Yep. He's adventiring more of as a means to gain somebpower and prestige for himself. In fact, despite being evil he's motivated to do good acts to win over people's trust more than anything. This is mostly just an old character idea I've had and never really been able to play.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2019)

Some people play evil just to cause trouble, and that makes a lot of people wary of evil characters. But if you think of your character in terms of what they would be like if they were real people, well then, evil is not so cartoon and your character just becomes a deeply flawed, selfish person. That doesn't  mean they can't  work with others. They can even be friends.

In fact, it might be fun you made the two opposing aligned characters friends. The evil character, in spite of his inner nature, is helped to do good by the good character, who he puts up with because the good character makes him feel better by not being judged. The good character knows his friend is an naughty word, but to him that means that his friend needs guidance, not condemnation. The evil character feels better about himself (and justifies his worse actions) by hanging out with a good person.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 24, 2019)

Also, I feel I can play evil without taking from the game. I've done a pretty good job so far with Mord, I think.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes! Playing nice with others is always Rule One.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 26, 2019)

Here is the response we have. That's 7 players, so I think we will cap it at that.

@Campbell - Varen, Human champion
@Kaodi - Silvi, gnome cleric
@Charwoman Gene - Human Fighter
@Ringtail
@gargoyleking - a wizard
@FitzTheRuke - Rory Coldburn, Human fighter
@Charlotte of Oz - Halfling monk

As for an evil character, we all seem to be mature gamers, so as long as it doesn't become party disruptive, we can give it a try.

Since we're all new to the system, I'd like to sort of have this be a "shared responsibility" system where if there's a rule issue, we can all contribute in making the call. Obviously as GM, it will ultimately be my decision, but if someone sees/remembers something from the new rules that I don't recall, feel free to call it out.

In addition, feel free to evaluate each other's characters if you see something they might have made a mistake about. More eyes on things are better. 

And I'm fairly flexible on early character creation. If there's something you want to change about your character abilities (not race/class) that you selected and wish to change, if it's something you haven't used yet, I don't mind if it just gets changed. No game impact. But if you've used it, you'll have to use the retraining rules.

Any other questions? I'll get a Rogues Gallery up for you to put up your characters.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 26, 2019)

Got her posted. Added the background in, and a couple of those colour details though I may change them later.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 26, 2019)

I hear there's an Errata out already with some fairly major changes in places. (Wizards supposedly aren't supposed to get a lv 1 class feat?) I haven't found the full document yet, but if we do, how do we want to handle it?

Edit:  Apparently,  it's coming but hasn't been officially published yet.  Here's the few notes I found on a post about it.


Humans are supposed to have one more language (Common + Bonus + INT).
Your proficiency in simple weapons is also what your proficiency in unarmed should be, including the wizard. Monk is an exception as they are better at unarmed.
Ki spells cue off Wisdom for the monk.
Sorcerer is missing a 17th level Resolve class feature, just the same as the wizard's (includes master will save, critical success, etc.).
Wizards don't get a 1st level class feat by default. This was a mistake. They only get one for being a universalist.
The adventurer's pack is only 1 bulk.
Heroic Recovery takes you to 0 hit points, not 1.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 26, 2019)

Also, I haven't done equipment yet. I'll knock it out this morning though.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't have much in the way of background for Lavina; I can write up a little flavor text, but "she's a halfling and she trained to kick the snot out of people bare-handed as a secret halfling warrior" kind of sums it up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 29, 2019)

To avoid doubling up on fighters, I will play the rogue that I played in the playtest. Hiromi Kitsune. I will update her and post her soon!


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 29, 2019)

Meh, I know I wouldn't mind having 2 tanky types around to keep me alive. `;~}

Besides, Dedrick can definitely pull off the party face position.


----------



## Campbell (Aug 29, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> Meh, I know I wouldn't mind having 2 tanky types around to keep me alive. `;~}
> 
> Besides, Dedrick can definitely pull off the party face position.




You mean you would not mind having 3 tanky types around. =)

I'm hurt. I will have Varen's stats posted up tomorrow. Varen also is well vested in social skills, barring Deception of course.

I changed Varen's background to Warrior. I hope it's alright.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 29, 2019)

Squishy wizards love multiple tanky types in general. Sorry, missed the champion part. But yeah, play what you want Fitz. Just saying.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 30, 2019)

I redid Dedrick's sheet as Mythweavers came out with their finalized PF2e sheets.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 30, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> I hear there's an Errata out already with some fairly major changes in places. (Wizards supposedly aren't supposed to get a lv 1 class feat?) I haven't found the full document yet, but if we do, how do we want to handle it?
> 
> Edit:  Apparently,  it's coming but hasn't been officially published yet.  Here's the few notes I found on a post about it.
> 
> ...




Sigh. Why can't they get it right first time out? I pay good money for them to get it right.

Anyway, until something official comes out, we can play by the book, since that's all we really have. I use the PDF mostly, so if they update that with the errata, that's what we'll use. No one has time to keep track of the infinity of errata and nerfs like PF1 had. That was half the reason I supported PF2.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 30, 2019)

We have 4 characters up in the Rogue's Gallery right now. That's enough to start. I'll plan on starting next week sometime then, so there's still some time to get your characters in.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 30, 2019)

Trevor is up in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2019)

We shall murderate our foes.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 30, 2019)

So another game came up in which evil characters are preferred. Silly, but I'm not too crazy about playing evil all the time. I'm going to pull Dedrick to play in that and go back to my alchemist idea.

Question. I heard that this AP had something about an alchemical crossbow. Is it something that I could start with or would I have to find it along the way?


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2019)

Too expensive to start out with.


----------



## Campbell (Aug 30, 2019)

Kaodi said:


> Too expensive to start out with.




I really like how precious starting gold is. There was so much more that I wanted than I was able to get.

My poor Champion is destitute with only 7 silver pieces left.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 31, 2019)

I suppose if you were playing a Strength monk with the Labourer background you could really kitchen sink your inventory.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 31, 2019)

If no one else has a sling I should probably get one for Silvi. Being able to fling a en_light_ened stone up to 300 feet is probably useful.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 31, 2019)

I was thinking about picking up a longbow, but too bulky and too expensive. Might use a sling instead. 1d4+1 isn't terribad.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 31, 2019)

Need to rewrite his backstory and give him a description. But here's Galahad Lightfoot. I'll replace Dedrick's entry with this in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2019)

I've finally got my laptop back, so I should get my Rogue up soon. I've almost got her finished, but I've got a lot of work to catch up on too!


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 31, 2019)

Basic statblock test. Let me know if there's anything else I should add to it.



Spoiler: Galahad



Galahad Lightfoot
AC: 18 (19 w/shield)
HP: 15 / 15
Infused Reagents: 1 / 4 available


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 1, 2019)

I am looking forward to seeing what choices you have made with your rogue, Fitz. 

In any case with a Chirurgeon for single target healing and a Cleric for healing a party of six we should be nearly invincible.*

*_Famous last words_.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2019)

Seeing as I don't really know how "good" any choices are, I've mostly been picking things based on if they "feel" like the character I have in mind. She's a Tian Fan-Dancer, who wants to get away from the seedier aspects of that life and go adventuring. She's almost done, but I've struggled a bit to make sure I'm doing things right.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not sure how truly effective Galahad will be in combat. But hopefully he won't drag on our effectiveness too badly.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 1, 2019)

Eh, I am not super concerned with how good we are in combat, strictly speaking. I am sure as long as we manage the resources we do have properly that we will get by just fine. Certainly the "goodness" of the rogue's combat choices is probably at that bottom of the list of what I am curious to see.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 1, 2019)

I am expecting to pick up Assurance with Galahad's Alchemy skill pretty asap. Nothing like being able to take 10 on heal checks.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 1, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Seeing as I don't really know how "good" any choices are, I've mostly been picking things based on if they "feel" like the character I have in mind. She's a Tian Fan-Dancer, who wants to get away from the seedier aspects of that life and go adventuring. She's almost done, but I've struggled a bit to make sure I'm doing things right.




With Lavina I'm mostly going for the dichotomy of a chubby halfling who can, if she so chooses, potentially leap over a house. I won't be doing tons of damage until specialization kicks in, but that's what figuring out a new system's all about!


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 1, 2019)

Sounds fun! Gotta love a characters with a little flaw here and there.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2019)

Hiromi is close to done and I posted her in the RG, but all her equipment is from the playtest document. I left my PF2 Core at work. So either I have to wait until Tuesday to fix it, or someone will have to help me out. I don't know anything about weapon properties or how bulk (or cash for that matter) works in the final PF2 game. She should be pretty well ready to play, though.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 2, 2019)

Where is the picture from? I am sure I have seen it before but I cannot think of it at the moment.

Anyway you did not add your level to your proficiency bonus for... anything? I first noticed in the skills but your AC and saves are off too.

As for equipment:
Leather Armour is now 20 sp, not 15. 
Rapier is also 20 sp instead of 15. 
Ordinary Clothing has no bulk (at least not if you are wearing it).
Waterskin is technically correct bulk, but when it is filled it has 1 bulk, and, I mean, why would it not be filled?
Rations are now 4 sp, not 3. The bulk of rations confuse me though, because the price is for 2 weeks work of rations, but there is no way that 2 weeks worth of rations should be only light bulk, logically.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 2, 2019)

Bulk:
Not measured as weight so much as volume. Every 10 Light bulk counts as 1 bulk. But 9 bulk counts as nothing. Items with - bulk count as nothing as long as it's within reason. Your encumbered bulk is 5+Str mod and your max is 10+Str mod.

Gold is just like D&D but it takes about 1000 coins before they even register as light bulk.
10 copper = 1 silver, 10 silver = 1 gold


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 2, 2019)

Home - Archives of Nethys: Pathfinder 2nd Edition Database Official PF2 SRD website.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> Home - Archives of Nethys: Pathfinder 2nd Edition Database Official PF2 SRD website.




Ah right! The SRD.  Not being a previous Pathfinder player, and being a Retailer who likes to sell the books, I forgot all about that useful tool. Thanks. I'll update her.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2019)

Kaodi said:


> Where is the picture from? I am sure I have seen it before but I cannot think of it at the moment.
> 
> Anyway you did not add your level to your proficiency bonus for... anything? I first noticed in the skills but your AC and saves are off too.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the notes! I'll get her fixed. I keep forgetting that "add your level" would add 1 at level 1. Duh.

 I have no idea where the picture is from, I just found it on google.

I guess water being heavy and food being light kind of works. I had to have her carry less than a week's worth of food because she'd be encumbered, but I guess it's all light now?  Now with water being heavy, she's at 5.3/5 bulk. Does that make her encumbered? Or does the 3 light round down?


----------



## Campbell (Sep 2, 2019)

Only the whole numbers matter for Bulk.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 2, 2019)

I think your only course of action here is to carry an empty waterskin, ; ) .


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 2, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Ah right! The SRD. Not being a previous Pathfinder player, and being a Retailer who likes to sell the books, I forgot all about that useful tool. Thanks. I'll update her.



It helps that they've officially sanctioned them to make it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> It helps that they've officially sanctioned them to make it.




Yes, I remember the old 3e SRD as a garbled text file not a nice hyperlinked database.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 5, 2019)

The Game Thread is open. You can start posting there.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2019)

Would it be okay if I switched around my innate spells and prepared spells a bit? I did not realize that my innate spell would key off of charisma instead of wisdom, so it is rather suboptimal to have divine lance as an attack spell, instead of, say, shield.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 9, 2019)

Kaodi said:


> Would it be okay if I switched around my innate spells and prepared spells a bit? I did not realize that my innate spell would key off of charisma instead of wisdom, so it is rather suboptimal to have divine lance as an attack spell, instead of, say, shield.




Yes. My policy is that as long as something hasn't been used in the game, then you are free to swap it out, at least at level 1.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2019)

Fixed it in the and my notes and the Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh this could suck...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 9, 2019)

I dunno, it would be very strange for wolves to fight to the last. (I mean, it's probably typical of a lot of games, I suppose). 

This should be a good way of getting our system bearings!


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2019)

Three wolves versus six pcs? How bad could it be?


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 9, 2019)

Mainly for Galahad at the back. And if I read that right, the wolves are going first.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 9, 2019)

Trevor's going first. But yeah, Galahad and Varen are gonna get chewed on.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 10, 2019)

@Fit-z, yes, if it's 10 or more over the AC of the target that is a crit.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 10, 2019)

Should have posted my reply in here. Sorry. Been awhile since I played by post.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 11, 2019)

@Khalessnestor Are you waiting for us to post actions? I figured only one of us had initiative on the wolves and we were waiting for an update.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 12, 2019)

Kaodi said:


> Three wolves versus six pcs? How bad could it be?




Technically, there are a couple dozen wolves. But they're spread all along the caravan (about 5 wagons), so the NPCs are fighting off the others. These are just the ones attacking your wagon.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 12, 2019)

Trevor can go ahead and make his action. Sorry. If you beat initiative, you can go ahead and post.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 12, 2019)

I already posted my action and killed a wolf on a crit.


----------



## estralita (Sep 12, 2019)

Okay, I posted!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 12, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> Trevor can go ahead and make his action. Sorry. If you beat initiative, you can go ahead and post.




Trevor went a long time ago. Most of us have been waiting on the wolves.

(I always find that Initiative doesn't work very well in PBP!)


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 12, 2019)

I agree. I like the way Fitz handles it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh. Sorry. I didn't realize Trevor had gone. I'll get the wolves out ASAP. Sorry. The weekend caught me, and I post from work.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 16, 2019)

I will get my response up tonight. Can't really post from work.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 16, 2019)

Had a giant instinct barbarian crit with a greataxe last night. 34 damage and that wasn't even his maximum roll.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 16, 2019)

gargoyleking said:


> Had a giant instinct barbarian crit with a greataxe last night. 34 damage and that wasn't even his maximum roll.




Played in a PFS game yesterday. My Dragon instinct Barbarian rolled max damage on an attack roll against a goblin pyro (20 damage). If that had been a crit it would have been 40 damage.


----------



## estralita (Sep 17, 2019)

Before posting, I have a few questions regarding Jewel's Inspire Courage

1. Did she succeed on her Lingering Performance check?

2. Is the party being affected by Song now, or do I need to get closer?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 17, 2019)

estralita said:


> Before posting, I have a few questions regarding Jewel's Inspire Courage
> 
> 1. Did she succeed on her Lingering Performance check?
> 
> 2. Is the party being affected by Song now, or do I need to get closer?




Yes, she got the song off. As far as I could tell, the "standard DC" was 14. So everyone should be +1 attack/+1 damage/+1 saves vs fear.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 17, 2019)

I didn't add it, but it wouldn't have helped me anyway. I'll make sure I make a note for next round, though it probably won't matter.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 17, 2019)

Nor did I. But I'm pretty sure I hit without it and probably wouldn't crit with it.

+1 dmg though?


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 19, 2019)

@Campell, Galahad offered you a potion, he didn't administer it.


----------



## estralita (Oct 2, 2019)

So, Jewel has been allowed to tag along for now?


----------



## Campbell (Oct 4, 2019)

I'll have a post up tomorrow. Had a real life emergency. Sorry for my absence.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 8, 2019)

estralita said:


> So, Jewel has been allowed to tag along for now?




Sure, Bort would offer you a job for the rest of the trip, if she likes.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 31, 2019)

Errata's out. Also, the change to Alchemist's Tools has a pretty big effect, is it okay if I make some adjustments to Galahad based on that?



			https://paizo-images.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/image/download/PZO2101+Errata+1.0.pdf


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2019)

We all might want to look at the Errata for Bulk - apparently the first 2 Bulk of items in your Backpack no longer counts against your limit. That will certainly help Silvi a bit, as she has over 1 Bulk in her backpack.

Edit: And waterskins are now light Bulk whether full or empty.


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 1, 2019)

Galahad dropped down to 3 bulk and gained 2 gold back.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 2, 2019)

Sure, make any adjustments you need to.


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 6, 2020)

As regards to the bear, apparently, Galahad's natural lore skills don't extend much towards fauna.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 7, 2020)

gargoyleking said:


> As regards to the bear, apparently, Galahad's natural lore skills don't extend much towards fauna.




Heh. It's always best not to tangle with a bear alone LOL


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2020)

It has come to my attention recently that you can do nonlethal damage with any weapon just by taking a -2 penalty to attack, the exact converse of the penalty to do lethal damage with an unarmed attack without powerful fist.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 10, 2020)

I believe, and correct me if I'm wrong, that a monk can do lethal and nonlethal with equal ease. Can someone with more skill in interpreting PF2 rules confirm?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 10, 2020)

Charlotte of Oz said:


> I believe, and correct me if I'm wrong, that a monk can do lethal and nonlethal with equal ease. Can someone with more skill in interpreting PF2 rules confirm?




That would make sense, if you're using your fists. With a weapon, you might need to do the non-lethal penalty. It would likely be listed in the monk chapter.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 10, 2020)

I think the subtlety in the rules is that they can choose to have their unarmed strikes do lethal damage when it would normally do non-lethal. So they have no problem with the other-way-around.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 25, 2020)

My grandmother died this weekend, so I will be going on a LOA until next week for the funeral. I will be available on Discord/Hangouts, but not likely to be writing.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2020)

I am sorry to hear that she has passed.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm back now and working to dig myself out from under the pile of my games


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 16, 2020)

Galahad's only Lore skill is Warfare. If that's relevant, we can use it with that int check to pass on the first go. If, asI guess, not...

1:  Somebody with a more relevant skill set can take over.
2:  I can keep rolling.  Might take a few days at 4 hours per attempt.  Need a 15 with just my Int.
(Edit) 3: Or I can just roll really well on my first attempt and make the rest of this post a mute point. `:~p

Society: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17
1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8
(/edit)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm not sure we made characters that are very good at a campaign that has (so far) been all about investigation.  Hiromi is a dancer/street performer/thief who is trying to leave that life behind. Sure, she can manipulate people into doing things she wants them to do, but she's trying to leave that behind, and it seems inappropriate when she's under suspicion.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah, no enigma bards in this party.

But Silvi does has a +4 Scribing Lore, which may not be _precisely_ what a travelling merchant would use in record keeping but it does a a decipher-y write-y feel to it. Edit: Err, nevermind.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 21, 2020)

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm not sure we made characters that are very good at a campaign that has (so far) been all about investigation.  Hiromi is a dancer/street performer/thief who is trying to leave that life behind. Sure, she can manipulate people into doing things she wants them to do, but she's trying to leave that behind, and it seems inappropriate when she's under suspicion.




Just the first part is investigation. You'll get around to the killing eventually


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 21, 2020)

Kaodi said:


> Yeah, no enigma bards in this party.
> 
> But Silvi does has a +4 Scribing Lore, which may not be _precisely_ what a travelling merchant would use in record keeping but it does a a decipher-y write-y feel to it. Edit: Err, nevermind.




I would allow that, yeah. But Galahad did do well on his roll, so yay!


----------



## gargoyleking (May 1, 2020)

Well, now we know why the place dies. This sheriff is about as apathetic as they come.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 6, 2020)

LOL The module pretty much describes him as useless, yeah, out of his depth. He's the mayor's nephew. He's mostly there to keep people out of drunken brawls at the Feedmill. The town doesn't have a jail, or you all would be in it LOL


----------



## gargoyleking (May 6, 2020)

Wow... It's worse than I thought.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 11, 2020)

gargoyleking said:


> Wow... It's worse than I thought.




Yeah. This town is on its last legs. It's very small and dying, basically. The plague twenty years ago nearly wiped them out, and the only thing keeping the town alive is the Feedmill.


----------



## gargoyleking (May 17, 2020)

Could we say that on his way to the Mayors Galahad runs into Lavina and Silvi? Wouldn't want to drag things out any more than we already are, assuming that we now have some actionable intel.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 17, 2020)

Pass Hiromi by on the way and she'll go with you. I really ran into too many dead-ends to keep me going with the investigation stuff, but I'm still in.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 20, 2020)

Galahad is 3-4 hours ahead of the others (due to the time the ledgers took), but you can certainly "catch up" the others to him.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey folks. Sorry I was out of it; my only defense is that someone close to me passed on and it was difficult to get my head in the game for a while.

I'll get something up tomorrow.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 10, 2020)

That is nothing you need to apologize for.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlotte of Oz said:


> Hey folks. Sorry I was out of it; my only defense is that someone close to me passed on and it was difficult to get my head in the game for a while.
> 
> I'll get something up tomorrow.




No problem. RL first. Sorry for your loss. Good to have you back.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 24, 2020)

2020. The year that keeps on giving. My aunt died on Sunday, so I'll be flying home this afternoon. I'll be back on July 5 to start catching up on everything. I will be available on Discord, etc, but won't be writing.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 24, 2020)

I am sorry to hear that. Have a safe journey.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you all. I am back now and digging myself out of the backlog of my various games, so patience as I catch up.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 27, 2020)

Hiromi left to post.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 19, 2020)

Lavinia left to post.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 23, 2020)

KahlessNestor said:


> Lavinia left to post.




Thought I'd posted? I just checked and I did so on the 15th.

My impression is that we have something that is time sensitive regarding the Mayor.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 23, 2020)

Not time sensitive truly. Galahad is just trying to folow his line of investigation in hopes of figuring out who killed Bort.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 25, 2020)

Not time sensitive, no. Galahad found some initials in the ledgers and wanted to see if anyone in town matched. Also, Delma, the owner of the Feedmill, asked for some help with her father Targen, the mayor.

If I missed Lavinia's post, I apologize. I'll move things on then.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 25, 2020)

Is this one of those things where we shouldn't split the party?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 31, 2020)

Up to you


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 9, 2020)

I guess I should ask. Is the Apothecary's daughter named? Am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey folks. I apologize for it being a while since my last post.

A few things have changed in my life and I unfortunately no longer really have time to contribute (I picked up a new commitment that is eating into writing time.)

I've been trying to balance it for a while but I don't think I can contribute to the game any more. I'm sorry to leave you all in the lurch, and I hope you understand.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 13, 2020)

gargoyleking said:


> I guess I should ask. Is the Apothecary's daughter named? Am I barking up the wrong tree?




Silwyn Eldora was the apothecary, and her daughter was named Vilree.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 13, 2020)

Charlotte of Oz said:


> Hey folks. I apologize for it being a while since my last post.
> 
> A few things have changed in my life and I unfortunately no longer really have time to contribute (I picked up a new commitment that is eating into writing time.)
> 
> I've been trying to balance it for a while but I don't think I can contribute to the game any more. I'm sorry to leave you all in the lurch, and I hope you understand.




Sorry to hear that, but I understand. If things clear up, you are always welcome back.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 19, 2020)

Yep... Shouldn't have split the party...


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 19, 2020)

LOL I didn't even realize that was there. They only have 6 hp each though, and only 4 of them. Let Targen at them with his cane  Or they can try and suck blood from his shriveled old carapace while you beat on them LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't know about everyone else, but I've nearly completely lost touch with the plot here. I know we're investigating a death, but that's about it. I see that we're supposed to "Find Phinnick" (though I might not be able to spell it). I suppose that I could go back and read it, but if it's okay with you @KahlessNestor , maybe a quick summary of known details?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 13, 2021)

Bort Bragirth, a dwarf trader, hired you all as part of his caravan security detail. You reached the small village of Etran's Folly, and stopped overnight at The Feedmill Inn, where you met a bunch of the locals and had a meal (lots of turnips). A drunken bar brawl broke out, and when it settled down, Bort was face down in a bowl of poisoned pudding. The local Barney Fife (incompetent sheriff) assumes you're guilty of the crime and ordered you not to leave town until the magistrate arrives in a month and determines what to do with you. But he's also said if you find the killer, then you're free to go. Through talking to locals, you know that the goblin Phinnick was the one who delivered the bowl of pudding, but then he served a lot of food last night. He's also apparently disappeared. No one knows where he lives. He's a goblin. They don't much care about him. Going through Bort's books, Galahad found that Bort was making a delivery of alchemical supplies to someone initialed H.

You have also picked up a side quest from a drunken former paladin Sir Laurent Krent from Lastwall living in a nearly collapsed abandoned cottage who is being haunted by the ghost of a friend.

Any other questions? I think part of the problem is how they have structured the mystery. You're giving like ten people to talk to, most of whom really know nothing. Phinick is the key, and the adventure says he stays in hiding for two days (you're on the first day after the murder). If it helps jumpstart things, I can bring him out, if you think you're at a dead end.


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 13, 2021)

So you're supposed to wander around aimlessly for 2 days and somehow beat a ghost with no magic except for whatever magic users happen to be in the party in the meantime?  This is worse than the Intro to Hellknight Hill.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah, might be best to have Phinnick show up. The sheer number of dead-ends at the beginning were discouraging. With that and how long it's taking (due to the usual PBP time-lag, not criticism), it's been hard to continue caring about the mystery.

 We might want to try to recruit a couple more players, too, just to give it more life (and extra back-up). We've been down to three, I think.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 14, 2021)

gargoyleking said:


> So you're supposed to wander around aimlessly for 2 days and somehow beat a ghost with no magic except for whatever magic users happen to be in the party in the meantime?  This is worse than the Intro to Hellknight Hill.



Well, there is a way given to solve the ghost diplomatically, but I'm unsure how a player actually know or discover that. I find that the case in a lot of adventures, tbh. I don't know Hellknight Hill.

I'll start up with Phinnick, then, to get things moving again.

I can throw out a request for more players, too.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 14, 2021)

I am interested in being one of those new players. Will have to dive back into the PF2 core rulebook again, but I've done it before.

Any needs the party wants fulfilled, role-wise? And I assume a standard level 1 character?

Which PCs in the RG are still being played?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 14, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> 1) Any needs the party wants fulfilled, role-wise?
> 2) And I assume a standard level 1 character?
> 3) Which PCs in the RG are still being played?



1) Somebody better at investigation!
2) I think so, yes.
3) Galahad (Half-Elf Alchemist); Silvi (Gnome Cleric); Hiromi (Human Rogue)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes, Level 1 character. A tank might be good, but play what you want. As Fitz said, we have an Alchemist, a Cleric, and a Rogue.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 15, 2021)

I have a vague concept in my head of a stylish rogue, either aristocrat or bureaucrat, based loosely on Vetinari (the Patrician from the Discworld books). Could tie in to Cheliax in some way. Being good at investigation fits that concept, but not so much the tank.

But I'm curious if any other new players show up, and what their concepts will be.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 16, 2021)

As said, play what you like. Sounds like a cool idea. Vetinari was fun.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 17, 2021)

I wouldn't mind joining. Have to think about concept.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 18, 2021)

Sounds great!

JustinCase - rogue
Vlad - ???

I'll leave it open for maybe one more then.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm working on my character, but it's a bit slow due to distractions. Work, mostly, and a toddler asking for my attention.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 18, 2021)

No worries


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 18, 2021)

The APG has a Mastermind rogue subclass. Or straight up Investigator class if you'd like more optiins on that front.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 18, 2021)

So was leaning towards a witch or oracle but could go barbarian.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 19, 2021)

gargoyleking said:


> The APG has a Mastermind rogue subclass. Or straight up Investigator class if you'd like more optiins on that front.



Thanks! Although I think I'll stick to the Core Rulebook only. That's plenty of new stuff for now as I only ever made one other PF2 character before, and never got to play.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 20, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> So was leaning towards a witch or oracle but could go barbarian.



Play what you like. Oracles have healing, right? A second healer might be almost as good as a tank. But whatever you wish is fine.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes Oracles are divine caster so have healing.  I'll work up an Oracle then.  I like their flavor, now to decide on the Mystery.  Just a heads up I have been swamped with work so might take a little longer than I would like to build the character.  We are level 1 correct?


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 21, 2021)

Technically Galahad is the second healer.    He just deals more in potions and poor battle medicine rolls.  He'll get a lot better at level 2.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 21, 2021)

Well that works as my character is going Battle Oracle so he is more of a gish who can tank some.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, level 1. No hurry


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 21, 2021)

So think I have my character done.  Take a look Pakuten Alat.  Last time I made a PF2e character was during the play test so please let me know if I messed something up.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 22, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> So think I have my character done.  Take a look Pakuten Alat.  Last time I made a PF2e character was during the play test so please let me know if I messed something up.



It says I don't have permission...


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 22, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> It says I don't have permission...




Try now, I didn't set the permissions properly at first.  Let me know if it is still not accessible.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 22, 2021)

It's a lot more work to make a character than I expected. But I have the bare bones for my LN human rogue Mortimer (working title) now! 

Mortimer has a background as a barrister. I thought that appropriate for a party somehow suspected of a crime. I'm thinking he is not exactly working as a lawyer now (perhaps leaving his profession due to... circumstances, or perhaps not being from around here so having no jurisdiction?). Any thoughts how to write my bio in such a way so I can easily fit into the story?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah I need to work on my background.  I also did not play much of Pathfinders official setting so my understanding of Golarion is limited.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 23, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Yeah I need to work on my background.  I also did not play much of Pathfinders official setting so my understanding of Golarion is limited.



You are in good company. I played PF2 a few times during its playtest, but I have never, not once, played PF1. I think Paizo generally writes good material, though. I just don't know much about the world.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 25, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Try now, I didn't set the permissions properly at first.  Let me know if it is still not accessible.



It looks pretty good to me. If anyone else wants to look it over as well, feel free. See if I missed anything. Character auditing is my least favorite GM task LOL


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 25, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> It's a lot more work to make a character than I expected. But I have the bare bones for my LN human rogue Mortimer (working title) now!
> 
> Mortimer has a background as a barrister. I thought that appropriate for a party somehow suspected of a crime. I'm thinking he is not exactly working as a lawyer now (perhaps leaving his profession due to... circumstances, or perhaps not being from around here so having no jurisdiction?). Any thoughts how to write my bio in such a way so I can easily fit into the story?



The basic gist of things was that the PCs had been hired as extra security on a caravan, so you could be one of those, just haven't been named or important to the story yet. Otherwise maybe you were in Etran's Folly and staying at the Feedmill just passing through and you see an opportunity to offer your legal services to the party, as well as other skills. They will be having a trial in about a month, if they don't figure things out before then.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 25, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Yeah I need to work on my background.  I also did not play much of Pathfinders official setting so my understanding of Golarion is limited.






FitzTheRuke said:


> You are in good company. I played PF2 a few times during its playtest, but I have never, not once, played PF1. I think Paizo generally writes good material, though. I just don't know much about the world.




There is a Pathfinder/Golarian wiki, and I know a bit about the world. Let me know what you need if you can't find it. I can also lend you Share to the Inner Sea World Guide (1e) and World of Lost Omens (2e), though most of that info should also be in the wiki.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 25, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> There is a Pathfinder/Golarian wiki, and I know a bit about the world. Let me know what you need if you can't find it. I can also lend you Share to the Inner Sea World Guide (1e) and World of Lost Omens (2e), though most of that info should also be in the wiki.



Oh yeah, research is how I manage to make it _look_ like I know stuff about published works. Until 5e came out, I only ever played in homebrew worlds. In my _own_ PBP games, I only _fake_ knowing stuff about the Forgotten Realms. (I mean, I guess by this point I know the Sword Coast pretty well, but I'm no expert on Realmslore. I'm just not adverse to research!)


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 26, 2021)

Got room for one more?
I've never played PF2 before, but now that my IRL-turned-Discord weekly game has been put on hiatus, I have some time on my hands.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes, room for 1 more, I think. You would be player 6. What are you thinking of playing?


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm thinking of a Dwarf Barbarian. Something that should be simple to figure out.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 28, 2021)

So inspired by this Mini:


The concept is a dwarf laborer who isn't that great at traditional dwarven crafting or fighting, but great at lifting heavy things. Grimsby is out on the road due to his regret: While doing his job, a child was permanently injured. As a form of penance, he does manual labors.

The who got hurt and where he is from are flexible.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 28, 2021)

Sounds good. Could definitely use a front line tank.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 28, 2021)

OK let me know if I got this wrong or not:




__





						Myth-Weavers Online Character Sheets
					

Myth-Weavers is an online community that focuses on play by post gaming. We are home to hundreds of active games, many still recruiting. Our character sheet system supports dozens systems, including d20, GURPS, WoD, and even the new D&D5e. Come join our ever-growing community of thousands of...



					www.myth-weavers.com


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 29, 2021)

So I am still working on my background.  I have not had much chance to work on it as I have a Disaster Recovery test coming up next week which is eating all of my free time.  Hopefully I'll have everything done by the end of next week.  I'll be ready at that time to jump in whenever you want @KahlessNestor


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 1, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> So I am still working on my background.  I have not had much chance to work on it as I have a Disaster Recovery test coming up next week which is eating all of my free time.  Hopefully I'll have everything done by the end of next week.  I'll be ready at that time to jump in whenever you want @KahlessNestor



Real life first, always. Good luck on the test. We'll be ready for you whenever you are.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 1, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> OK let me know if I got this wrong or not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing jumps out at me as being wrong. Do you have a background, or are you still working on it?

If anyone else wants to take a look at the bio and comment, please feel free. Anyone who helps out with character auditing gets a Hero Point, because it's my least favorite job as a GM! LOL I tend to trust my players know what they're doing


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 1, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> Nothing jumps out at me as being wrong. Do you have a background, or are you still working on it?
> 
> If anyone else wants to take a look at the bio and comment, please feel free. Anyone who helps out with character auditing gets a Hero Point, because it's my least favorite job as a GM! LOL I tend to trust my players know what they're doing



Laborer. Unless you mean backstory, I am still working out the details on who and where.


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 1, 2021)

My only critique really is that you aren't using the text blocks on the last page to keep track of where you get what. Of course, this mainly just makes it hard toaudit said character.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 3, 2021)

Good feedback, I found a math error while formatting the text blocks.


@KahlessNestor
How does this sound?



> Brimsby is a young Holtaksen Dwarf. Clad in relatively modest clothing, and significantly bigger than most dwarves, he has light dirty blond hair and sad blue eyes.
> 
> Brimsby spent his early life working as a hauler for one of the mines in Davarn, Five Kings Mountains. Then one fateful day, a rope slipped on the load he was hauling, causing the iron ore to spill into the street and crush the foot of a child. The child, Kemi Humblespark, was permanently injured. And while the accident was investigated and found not to be an act of neglect or malice, Brimsby never forgave himself for his role, and vowed to work hard enough for two dwarves to make up for it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 3, 2021)

That looks like a good backstory. Good reason to go adventuring/caravaneering. And we aren't that far from Five Kings Mountains, I think only one country over.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 4, 2021)

Sorry I’m taking so long. Real life has prevented me from being online or working on my character. 

I still want to play, it just takes a bit longer.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 5, 2021)

So here is my Background so far.

Pak was hatched in a small tengu roost somewhere in the wilds of Varisia.  Hatched during a raid on his roost his parents had to flee.  He spent his childhood wandering with his parents.  Conflict followed the young Pak and his parents eventually had to leave any community in which they settled.  It was almost as if the young tengu’s very essence was entwined with conflict.  As he grew conflict no longer found him, but he sought it as well.  He threw himself in to fights.  In combat and battle he touched on something deep in himself.  He felt connected to something and that power manifested through him.  The sound of battle speaking in his ears.

Once he was old enough, he left his parents, not wanting to burden them with the strange powers that clung to him.  He traveled all over Avistan.  He made his way as a sellsword, messenger, and caravan guard.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 7, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> So here is my Background so far.
> 
> Pak was hatched in a small tengu roost somewhere in the wilds of Varisia.  Hatched during a raid on his roost his parents had to flee.  He spent his childhood wandering with his parents.  Conflict followed the young Pak and his parents eventually had to leave any community in which they settled.  It was almost as if the young tengu’s very essence was entwined with conflict.  As he grew conflict no longer found him, but he sought it as well.  He threw himself in to fights.  In combat and battle he touched on something deep in himself.  He felt connected to something and that power manifested through him.  The sound of battle speaking in his ears.
> 
> Once he was old enough, he left his parents, not wanting to burden them with the strange powers that clung to him.  He traveled all over Avistan.  He made his way as a sellsword, messenger, and caravan guard.



Looks good. If you're ready, feel free to tag in.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 8, 2021)

Added Pak to the Rogues Gallery.  Will hop into the IC thread when I can.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 10, 2021)

Adding Grimsby to the RG as well.
Going to use an AI generated portrait, because it looks kind of gritty.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 10, 2021)

@KahlessNestor I skimmed through the IC thread and trying to figure out what is going on.  So from my understanding someone was murdered in town and the sheriff/constable has stated that nobody can leave town until the magistrate arrives.  As this happens a group from the caravan begins to investigate the murder.  Then just recently the group is seen chasing a goblin down the street and apprehending him.

Is this brief summary correct?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 11, 2021)

I don't mean to speak for our GM, but that sounds right to me.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes, that is correct. The caravan (of which we are members), is basically being held responsible for want of better suspects in the murder (a lazy sheriff more used to tavern brawls than actual crime). So they are investigating to clear their names. Easy enough to be another member of the caravan that was hired for this stretch of the trip and decides to help.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 12, 2021)

Hope that works.

It's a bit iffy as to why Grimsby didn't do anything before, but I suppose we could hand-wave it by saying he was lost in his work.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 13, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Hope that works.
> 
> It's a bit iffy as to why Grimsby didn't do anything before, but I suppose we could hand-wave it by saying he was lost in his work.




It hasn't actually been that long. Maybe he had other business to take care of, or another lead that didn't pan out.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 17, 2021)

It sounds like you’re wanting to take a night’s rest before you investigate Hallod. That’s fine. Some of you have some conditions that need to be addressed. Wounded is easy. Restore HP with Treat Wounds, or be restored to full HP and rest for 10 minutes. Silvi’s Drained is going to be harder. Boy, they made stirges hella bad this edition!  Drained will be reduced by 1 every night she gets a good rest (so a week to completely eliminate it). In the meantime, her HP value is reduced to 12. (13 in the morning, but you don’t automatically get that 1 hp back.). A night’s rest will restore your Con modifier x level in hit points. If you wish, you can take all day and night tomorrow to rest as well, to get Con mod x twice your level in hit points back.

Let me know what you would wish to do. Your "ticking clock" is a month, so you aren't really under any time pressure, to be fair. If you wanted to take the entire week off for Silvi, we could switch into Downtime Mode before you continue the investigation,. etc.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 17, 2021)

Hmmm... I'd be happy to take time off, but it seems like we'd want to follow up on this lead ASAP. Let's rest the night, follow up on the lead in the morning, and if that doesn't pan out (or even if it does), try to take more time off after that.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 18, 2021)

I will go with the groups decision on this as I just started but I agree with Fitz.  We don't want the lead to go cold so should follow up in the morning and then decide if we need to continue or have time to rest until Silvi is fully on the mend.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2021)

Just go with what works for the story and continue on the next day. The number of hp Silvi has barely matters considering the fact that against basically any strong foe she is likely to be crited.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 23, 2021)

Okay, I just can't seem to get the details of my character into a sheet of sorts. I've got everything I need except gear (I think), so can someone help me with filling it all in?

I really want to play, so I figured asking for help beats staying stuck in the process for a while longer.



Spoiler: Here's what I got



Mortimer Pendergast, LN versatile human barrister scoundrel rogue 1

STR 10
DEX 16 (+2 ancestry, +2 background, +2 extra)
CON 10
INT 12 (+2 extra)
WIS 12 (+2 extra)
CHA 18 (+2 ancestry, +2 background, +2 class, +2 extra)

Background: Barrister (+2 Cha, +2 Dex). Trained in Diplomacy, Legal Lore. Group Impression skill feat.
Rogue's Racket: Scoundrel (Cha is key ability). Trained in Deception, Society (replaces Diplomacy). Successful Feint means flat-footed, crit success also to allies.
Human heritage: Versatile. Assurance (Stealth) general feat (always at least 10 on Stealth rolls).
Human ancestry feat: Cooperative Nature (+4 on Aid checks).
General starting feat: Incredible Initiative (+2 Init)
Rogue feat: You're Next
Rogue skill feat: Pickpocket

Skills:
Expert in Perception
Trained in:
Stealth
Thievery
Acrobatics
Intimidation
Athletics
Lore: Underworld Lore
Lore: Guild Lore
Medicine
Survival

Gear: Daggers are good. Not sure about anything else. He's a barrister, or at least he was, and he's modelled after a retired assassin. So whatever fits, I guess.

Please let me know if I've got something wrong, or made illogical choices. I'll type my bio soon.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks good to me. Might want some armor. If you're not sure about gear, you can just grab the Rogue Class Kit. (page 289).

Make sure you have your numbers in, too. Especially Perception and Stealth (for initiative), and AC and HP. Basically if I need to jaeger you for a bit if RL has blown up for you for a bit.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 23, 2021)

The link to Grimsby's bio in the Rogue's Gallery isn't working.


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry for the delay. Galahad should have had the ability to get everyone healed back up to full with medicine checks though that's by no means assured. Also, they've made more changes to Alchemists since we started. He can now make 3 minor healing elixir and Antitoxin per resource each day.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 1, 2021)

Okay, incorporate those into your bio then. 

And make some Treat Wounds rolls to fill up the HP and get rid of those Wounded conditions.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2021)

I guess I can roll a bunch of treat wounds here to improve Silvi's condition to her drained "max" ?

Treat Wounds: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
Success: 2D8 = [7, 6] = 13

So I guess she should be relatively good to go then. Silvi has the best Medicine modifier, with +7, so if any one else needs it say so and I will roll.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 3, 2021)

Good! And Silvi has healer's tools, too, so she can do it  She's back up to 13 hp, but still drained, unfortunately. Everyone else looks ready to go.


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 6, 2021)

Crafting(Treat Wounds): 3#1d20+6 *25* *12* *10*
Healing: 4d8 *26*


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 6, 2021)

Looks like whoever needed the most healing after that got really good treatment but that's all.  (That was a crit heal)  After that, I think the rest could be healed up with a combination of left-over elixir of life from Galahad's daily prep (4) and resting.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 8, 2021)

Everyone is now healed as much as they possibly can be. Silvi is still down from drained, but that will take time to recover.

How much does the elixir of life heal? Good to know he's got 4 a day, then.


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 9, 2021)

6 now, and 1d6. But it also gives an hour long +1 bonus on saves vs poison and disease.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 10, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Okay, I just can't seem to get the details of my character into a sheet of sorts. I've got everything I need except gear (I think), so can someone help me with filling it all in?
> 
> I really want to play, so I figured asking for help beats staying stuck in the process for a while longer.
> 
> ...



@JustinCase Still interested? Did you get Mortimer finished up?


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 16, 2021)

I am still interested. So much time was eaten up by work, sorry about that.

I'll write that bio and adjust the necessary things this week, I expect.

Was thinking about Mortimer being on that caravan, keeping to himself mostly, but now deciding to get into action to prevent being blamed for a crime he is most certainly innocent of.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 17, 2021)

Sounds like a good, easy in for him. He can join the others at the Dead Willow house.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 8, 2021)

So how are you proceeding past the trap in the debris tunnel?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 8, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> So how are you proceeding past the trap in the debris tunnel?



Oh yeah. I thought I'd posted my roll, but I guess not.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 15, 2021)

Apologies for my abrupt disappearance. Switching to a new job has taken up all of my time; hopefully I'll settle in quickly so I can get more active again.

I would understand if you assign my spot to someone else, at least for the time being.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 21, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Apologies for my abrupt disappearance. Switching to a new job has taken up all of my time; hopefully I'll settle in quickly so I can get more active again.
> 
> I would understand if you assign my spot to someone else, at least for the time being.



No worries. Hope everything settles down.

The players are up now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 21, 2021)

I just don't want to hog the spotlight with all the trap disarming, but if I'm up, and no one else wants to do it, I'll get in there...


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't feel too bad about standing in the spotlight, with adventuring parties that kind of thing happens occasionally.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 24, 2021)

Do we even have anyone else that can do it?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't think so. I know I can't.


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 29, 2021)

Grimsby has darkvision, which I think will let him see without light down there. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 29, 2021)

So I thought I had taken the light cantrip but that might have been an earlier sheet.  So I guess I'm pulling out a torch unless someone has a problem with that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 30, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Grimsby has darkvision, which I think will let him see without light down there. Unless I am missing something.



Do you think Grimsby can safely climb down? Oh, I guess if he can see he shouldn't have to make the checks...


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 2, 2021)

Is Grimsby, or someone, going down?


----------



## Leatherhead (May 6, 2021)

It just occurred to me: You can cast the Light spell on a Rope in pf2.

That's a crazy amount of ROI for a cantrip.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 18, 2021)

Hey just a heads up. My dad has been in the hospital the past couple days. He is fine and recovering from surgery. I just haven't had the energy to post. I'm going to need a couple days then I'll be back.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 18, 2021)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Hey just a heads up. My dad has been in the hospital the past couple days. He is fine and recovering from surgery. I just haven't had the energy to post. I'm going to need a couple days then I'll be back.



No worries. We will be here when you get back. I can Jaeger your character. I'll just use weapon attacks and cantrips and not spend resources if possible. Also you wont die


----------



## JustinCase (May 18, 2021)

Alright, I think I've finally finished my character. Added to the RG. Will post a bio soon.

Could someone check if I missed anything?

Eager to start playing!


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 20, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Alright, I think I've finally finished my character. Added to the RG. Will post a bio soon.
> 
> Could someone check if I missed anything?
> 
> Eager to start playing!




Looks good to me. Anyone else can take a look, too. Let's figure out how to get you into the action.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 4, 2021)

I am going on vacation this afternoon until June 14. Feel free to post and roleplay and I will get things moving again as soon as I am back at work.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 4, 2021)

I've added Mortimer's bio in the RG and copied it below. What do you think?

Possibly he wanted to keep a low profile, so close to his home country of Cheliax, and only now decides to help out the caravan that is wrongfully accused. 

*Appearance and personality*
_Carrying himself with grace, Mortimer Perdergast is obviously of noble descent. He dresses in simple but high-quality clothes, which are fashioned to hide the thin armor underneath. His angular features are not particularly handsome, but his attention can be inspiring or fearsome, depending on his mood.

Mortimer is a thoughtful man, looking at different angles to an issue before making up his mind. He is very comfortable in the spotlights, but prefers not to be seen doing any dirty work.

*Bio*
Mortimer is originally from Cheliax, born to a minor noble family. As the third son he received a fine education, eventually studying the laws of both his home country and those of many others. 

It was not unusual for students of law in Cheliax to bend and break those laws; after all, if caught, what better proof of his education than to defend themselves successfully in court? Mortimer honed skills that some would consider unethical, including stealth and thievery.

What made him leave his family and home behind is something he never speaks about, but at some point he dropped his family's name and left Cheliax. He worked as a barrister in the surrounding countries for a while before joining a caravan from Elidir to Andoran one fateful day..._


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 14, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I've added Mortimer's bio in the RG and copied it below. What do you think?
> 
> Possibly he wanted to keep a low profile, so close to his home country of Cheliax, and only now decides to help out the caravan that is wrongfully accused.
> 
> ...



Looks good to me! Let's find a way to get you with the party. Maybe you followed them down into the hideout?


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 14, 2021)

That could be. I figured Mortimer finally decided upon helping out with his knowledge and skills, looking for the party.

Either that or he can wait for them to come back to someplace familiar. But I don't know how long that would take.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 17, 2021)

I am fine with having him follow them and join them now.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks, here he is now!


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2021)

Alright, so combat is beginning. This is my first PF2 combat and also in this particular game. So forgive me for asking what may be obvious to you all.  

I saw that the DM rolled initiative. Do I wait for my turn, or post at my convenience? What's the etiquette?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 15, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Alright, so combat is beginning. This is my first PF2 combat and also in this particular game. So forgive me for asking what may be obvious to you all.
> 
> I saw that the DM rolled initiative. Do I wait for my turn, or post at my convenience? What's the etiquette?



Looks like Kahless... er, Matthew rolled Initiative for us to speed us along. The serpent went first, and now we're all up. Again, because PBP is slow enough as it is, we tend to post as soon as we can (when the DM gives us the go-ahead,, which Matthew has done by saying "players up".) Initiative order works out any conflicts that comes up. We'd be here forever if we only went one-at-a-time as our Init came up!

That's all PBP. As far as PF2 goes, don't forget to really think about each of your 3 actions as separate things. I found that one of PF2's flaws (early on, for beginning players) is that players often try to do 4 actions without realizing it, or stop their turn having only done 2, and it requires a bit of back-and-forth to get it worked out (which can be a time-waster in IRL games).

Welcome to the game!


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks! I’ll get the hang of it quickly, I reckon.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes, sorry. I tend to do side initiative (everyone rolls, I average it out). I also tend to roll initiative for you so we don't spend a week just rolling initiative. If someone has a problem with that, or some special ability that isn't reflected in their initiative/Perception bonus (like you're using Stealth at the moment), let me know, or we can go back to letting you all roll instead. When I do my DM  post, I tend to just go down the line of posts and resolve them in post order, so initiative only really matters for "side", unless someone has a class ability I need to be aware of (like some Assassinate or something.) Basically I try to adjudicate with as much common sense and ease of play as possible.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 21, 2021)

Just a heads up I am on vacation next week. Will have limited internet access and time. Should be back next weekend.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Due to holidays, I don’t know how often (if at all) I can post in the next two weeks. I do intend to, but I have no idea if I can. 

Feel free to NPC my characters if necessary for the story.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 31, 2021)

Hiromi, make a Perception check. Where did you move to?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 12, 2021)

Grimsby and Mortimer want to go? Or should I roll the round to Hallod's turn?


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 13, 2021)

I think Grimsby is knocked out right now, but not dying. I'm not sure what he would be doing other than laying on the ground.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 13, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> I think Grimsby is knocked out right now, but not dying. I'm not sure what he would be doing other than laying on the ground.



Rolling a Death Save? Wait, does PF2 even have those? My memory is getting foggy.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 14, 2021)

Ah, I see. I thought Silvi healed Grimsby, but she didn't yet.

Grimsby isn't dying. He's just unconscious. If he gets healing, he'll wake up, or he'll wake up naturally later (after the fight) if he doesn't.

Mortimer can still go. Otherwise I will move us on in a day or so.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 16, 2021)

I'll go. Just catching up with all my games after my holidays.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 30, 2021)

So what is the group's next move?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 30, 2021)

Lets take Hallod to the sheriff and get the ball rolling on our freedom. Then we can look into finding his mysterious boss.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 30, 2021)

That's my idea, too. Unless we know that 'stump' is on our way to the sheriff.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 3, 2021)

Currently you do not know where the drop point is. I can move you forward to the sheriff, then.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 3, 2021)

Somebody is going to have to ask Grimsby for the lockbox, he doesn't know there is a key for it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 3, 2021)

LOL I was wondering if anyone was going to remember that.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 7, 2021)

I suppose we forgot the grab that jewelled sword after we dealt with Hallod.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 10, 2021)

I am of half of a mind to throw in the towel on this campaign or at least file a petition to make a new character to try and freshen it up a bit. Two years and we have made it like half a level. And looking at the boards it seems like no one is even starting new games anymore. Feels like PbP is kinda fading away in the face of new technology.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 10, 2021)

Kaodi said:


> I am of half of a mind to throw in the towel on this campaign or at least file a petition to make a new character to try and freshen it up a bit. Two years and we have made it like half a level. And looking at the boards it seems like no one is even starting new games anymore. Feels like PbP is kinda fading away in the face of new technology.




PBP is definitely struggling. I'm about as committed to my games as anyone, and mine have slowed down quite a bit in the past two years. Still, I plan to stick with them. The trickiest bit is to get a group that all (or at least most) of the players will post regularly. I don't mind the games moving slowly... they're just moving _really_, _really_ slowly. _Too_ slowly. I'm not sure what the solution is.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 11, 2021)

Kaodi said:


> I suppose we forgot the grab that jewelled sword after we dealt with Hallod.



You could do that. It takes about twenty minutes to basically hack it free. It is a *silver rapier*.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 11, 2021)

FitzTheRuke said:


> PBP is definitely struggling. I'm about as committed to my games as anyone, and mine have slowed down quite a bit in the past two years. Still, I plan to stick with them. The trickiest bit is to get a group that all (or at least most) of the players will post regularly. I don't mind the games moving slowly... they're just moving _really_, _really_ slowly. _Too_ slowly. I'm not sure what the solution is.



Living Pathfinder is doing decently well since moving from here to Mythweavers. And I have been playing some Adventure League over at Mythweavers. It seems to be doing fairly well there. But then I have been playing AL over Discord and R20, also.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2021)

Makes sense in a lot of ways that PBP is dying _here_ on ENWorld, now that there is so many other places to do it, and so many other ways to game from afar (VTTs, Zoom, Discord, etc). Plus playing directly on D&D Beyond. I mean, ENWorld doesn't even have a built-in roller anymore.

Still, I'm pretty loyal to ENWorld for some reason, myself.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2021)

I am having far too much fun to quit PbP games, yeah.  Sometimes it seems more like a lull than a steady decrease, but maybe that's true.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2021)

I have still been thinking about making a new character. I already did a whole character sheet but no background for a kobold champion, with the kobold ancestry being the only non-core character option. The idea would have been she was a sort of advanced scout and agent from Darkmoon Vale in Andoran keeping an eye on the frontier of Chelaxian influence. But in some ways I am not that excited to play her. A different possibility - but one I am not sure would make the investigation "too easy" would be if I brought in a forensic medicine investigator with the That's Odd class feat. In that instance I would probably stick to a core ancestry.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2021)

Kaodi said:


> I have still been thinking about making a new character. I already did a whole character sheet but no background for a kobold champion, with the kobold ancestry being the only non-core character option. The idea would have been she was a sort of advanced scout and agent from Darkmoon Vale in Andoran keeping an eye on the frontier of Chelaxian influence. But in some ways I am not that excited to play her. A different possibility - but one I am not sure would make the investigation "too easy" would be if I brought in a forensic medicine investigator with the That's Odd class feat. In that instance I would probably stick to a core ancestry.



I think you should do whatever makes you happy and keeps you interested in the game, but just so you know... I really like Silvi.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2021)

I like the concept of Silvi too but it makes me feel badly when I am only in the mood for a perfunctory update because I feel like every post should ooze character, lol. Maybe I should try to read the game thread from the beginning again and see how I feel after that.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 18, 2021)

I do like Silvi, too. And she will always be useful, as currently the only healer in the party. But whatever makes you happy to play. Always feel free to play some RP between GM posts, too.

Nobody has opened the box yet, either.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2021)

The healer issue is definitely why both of my potential replacement ideas had some kind of healing; the champion with lay on hands and the investigator with forensic medicine. Neither of those can nova heal quite like a cleric though.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 18, 2021)

Pak has healing spells but does not have medicine trained which was probably an oversight on my part while building him.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 21, 2021)

I guess Silvi must have gotten really lucky on that poison roll given her massive drained penalty to Con checks.

In any case reading through our adventure so far it seems that the alchemist Silwyth Edara's daughter was a half-elf named Vilree. I had certainly not remembered a detail like that.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 22, 2021)

Ah. I forgot there was a drain penalty to Con. But yeah, I recall she did roll pretty high. DC was 17, and pretty sure I remember her rolling well over 20. But she has a 6 Con, anyway, so she was making a straight roll basically. I'll let it stand, since I don't remember the exact number. I'll start putting those in again.

And the local alchemist's daughter's name is interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 23, 2021)

I have discovered another interesting thing - one that I am quite surprised that I never thought to consider in the last eight or nine months - and that is that the drained condition (or any condition for that matter) does not stack? Only the greatest value and/or duration applies. Silvi only should have ever been drained 1, and it would have cleared up after a single night's rest. Maybe she really has been delirious the last day - imagining she was deathly ill when she was not, lol.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2021)

Kaodi said:


> I have discovered another interesting thing - one that I am quite surprised that I never thought to consider in the last eight or nine months - and that is that the drained condition (or any condition for that matter) does not stack? Only the greatest value and/or duration applies. Silvi only should have ever been drained 1, and it would have cleared up after a single night's rest. Maybe she really has been delirious the last day - imagining she was deathly ill when she was not, lol.



Huh. Interesting rules. Story-wise I like the idea that she just felt off and played it up.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 24, 2021)

Huh. That is odd. I thought all conditions stacked. Well, we can have her get better, then. Otherwise stirges are just really, really bad! LOL Sorry I missed that. I will correct her HP and such.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2021)

That DOES return the Sturges to a reasonable threat instead of a total terror.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 6, 2022)

I have a feeling Pak is not long for this world.  He is just to squishy to be a front line fighter/tank but I built him to be that way.   I thought a 18 AC would make him hard to hit but that doesn't seem to be the case.  I've been playing to much 5e and it's bounded accuracy.  I'm nervous he won't even survive this fight.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 7, 2022)

You guys have been rolling bad to hit, too, I think. And this guy has a high to hit, plus the bleed damage and resistances. It's tough, but I think you guys can win, if you can just stay up and hit. And if you get some fire on this guy, then it's really in trouble. You have everything you need to survive. You just haven't had the good dice luck! (And mismatched weapons for the resistances). Pak is actually really important because his katana does full damage.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 25, 2022)

So what is your next move? Fall back and take a rest? Explore the wolf den? Something else?


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 25, 2022)

I think we could do with a rest. Did Noala indicate when she would be back? If not, perhaps we could head back to town, or we could have a Short Rest (or whatever the PF2 version is) right where we are.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 25, 2022)

If someone has medicine and a healers kit they can attempt to treat wounds.  This should help us restore HP and get rid of our wounded conditions.  Pak is tapped on spells so we might want to pull back and rest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 26, 2022)

I think a rest is in order.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 26, 2022)

Resting sounds good.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2022)

Rest, rest, restrestrestrest, rest, rest, restrestrestrest! Silvi can treats wounds but she cannot regain her spells with - rest!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 27, 2022)

Noala is around scouting the area. She could be back at any time. Do you want to pull back fully to town (about 3 hours away), or make camp in the woods, outside the diseased section?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 29, 2022)

I think we should pull back and camp just outside the diseased area. What about everyone else?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah, me too. I don't know if my character would agree, but I do. She'll go along with whoever suggests it, though.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 30, 2022)

Sounds like the best option, yes.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 31, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0935
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

Noala returned as the group was recovering from its battle with the bushes. *“Oh, goodness! What happened?”* the elven ranger asked. She looked at the wreckage of the foliage and the nasty scratches and piercings on the party. *“Have you checked out the wolf den yet?”* she asked. *“Maybe we should rest for the day and get you looked at.”*



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*



@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 10/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 4/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 20/18/16(curse)    HP 6/16 Wounded 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 8/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 4/16 Wounded 3





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 640


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 31, 2022)

I think it should be in the IC thread? I'm glad for Noala's return, however.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks. Sorry about that! I'll repost it in the proper thread LOL


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 1, 2022)

I know, I just returned to my PbP games... But I'll be on holiday for the next two weeks. Perhaps that means I'll keep posting, but likely I will be online rarely. Feel free to NPC my character in the meantime.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 2, 2022)

Have fun!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 14, 2022)

So if you take 8 hours to rest and heal up, that will put you at around 7 PM, with maybe about two hours of light left, and you're an hour from the den. It will let you heal for Con modifier x level, which won't be enough to fully heal you, and won't remove your Wounded status. For that, you need Treat Wounds or to be fully healed. But Silvi would have her healing spells back.

You have time to Treat Wounds before you rest. If you rest fully to the next morning, you can recover Con mod x twice your level. Still some of you won't be fully healed or clear wounded though. You can camp another day, though.

Do folks have rations, or do you and Noala need to do some hunting and such?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 14, 2022)

I think you can only do daily preparations once per day - not every time you take an eight hour rest? I was assuming that we would basically get going again the next day. If we rest until the next day Silvi can just use medicine to make everyone at full hp: she would get oodles of checks to do it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 15, 2022)

Ah, right. Okay. I will progress you to the next day then.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 15, 2022)

Mortimer: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
_: 4D8 = [6, 3, 8, 2] = 19
Hiromi: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
_: 1D8 = [3] = 3
Hiromi: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
_: 4D8 = [4, 7, 4, 6] = 21
Pakuten: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
_: 2D8 = [2, 8] = 10
Grimsby: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26
_: 4D8 = [8, 3, 3, 4] = 18
Silvi: 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
_: 2D8 = [8, 7] = 15

That took a little more than an hour in game. Healing HP is trivially easy with medicine when you have effectively unlimited hours like resting a whole day. Maybe in the future we can dispense with rolling under those circumstances.


----------

